# Aged Homemade Vanilla Extract



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

This vanilla was made using Tahitian, Ugandan, and Mexican vanilla beans. Batch was started in December of 2013 and bottled in 2014, so it is well aged.
Small bottle is 100ml @ $12, large bottle is 250ml @ $20.

Shipping in small padded envelope, $3, USPS small box @ $7.50. Paypal only at this time.

eta: Well, I couldn't get the photo to load, but here is a link, https://imgur.com/q4tBXDO


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

Oh my goodness, sounds absolutely delicious!


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Jade1096 said:


> This vanilla was made using Tahitian, Ugandan, and Mexican vanilla beans. Batch was started in December of 2013 and bottled in 2014, so it is well aged.
> Small bottle is 100ml @ $12, large bottle is 250ml @ $20.
> 
> Shipping in small padded envelope, $3, USPS small box @ $7.50. Paypal only at this time.
> ...


Hi, What are the ingredients in your vanilla?


----------

